# Infant death after birth



## Coder Bradley (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure how to code this one;
Infant had HR of 120 during onset of labor, dropped to 70 and then 0 during birth.  Infant recieved CPR, intubation etc for 24 minutes before being pronounced dead. 
I'm leaning toward 669.93 however my coworker feels that there is a better code.


----------



## preserene (Aug 3, 2010)

You said during birth FHR 0 From when the partogram showed 0. During birth 0  includes it to still birth.  no matter how long they gave a trial of rescicitation.What was the diagnosis and documentation by the Physician-Still birth or neonatal  death. Did they give an APGAR SCORE. If they gave a score,then it is not Still Birth/Still Born; and based on V30 or 779.9-
 We do as they document the live status or still born.

As for the 5th digit, did they document Fetal distress or any maternal condition that relates to bring fetal distress. If yes, then the 5th digit would be 3. If no documentation of fetal distress, then it can be over to 4. and handed over to Pediatrician table!


----------



## Coder Bradley (Aug 3, 2010)

Provider documented neonatal demise, no fetal distress.


----------



## preserene (Aug 9, 2010)

So no fetal distress recorded no complications recorded. Single live born  hospital Delivery without mention of cesarean delivery V30.00. 
I feel instead of 669.93 ,why wouldn't we give *659.7x* as the conditon of your situation for 5th digit. Wouldnt that be appropriate with (no documentation of any complication of delivery, labor or puerperium on maternal side for the maternal record)  going into the category of normal delivery, and other indications for care in pregnancy, labor and Delivery.
Maternal records are so clean and as I said, the NB is handed over to paed for the New born record to be opened up with them and we are neither allowed to provide for NB record, nor new born -perinatal conditions are allowed to be entered into MR.  
And from the info from you (ie from the doctors document), neither of maternal condition actually affected the fetus or NB to contribute for the perinatal period codes within 760-763 , if at all we could step into the perinatal period coding.
Am I sensible ?


----------

